# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  من انواع الصائمون فى رمضان

## محجوب الخير

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



















ه صيامنا و قيامنا 
اللهم آميِن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع دوما محجوب الخير

*

----------


## عجبكو

*جزاك الله خير اخونا محجوب الخير و في ميزان حسناتك يا غالي
                        	*

----------

